
Dennis Ritchie Day - Garbage
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/10/dennis-ritchie-day.html
======
kercker
I don't think we should have a Dennis Ritchie Day, just because California has
a Steve Jobs day, and they passed away in the same month, in the same year,
and the whole world that time seemed only mourned the passing of Steve Jobs
and ignored Dennis.

